# Please Help- Buying advice needed on a WiFi Router...



## breathslayer (Aug 10, 2013)

Hello Everyone,
I just got a wired broadband ISP (D-Vois SSV) in Kharghar, Navi Mumbai with a limited plan  of 12 Gb/month @ a speed of 10 mbps (Ookla speedtest results: *D-9mbps, U-3mbps*). Kindly suggest me a decent Wireless router for my WiFi purposes on a *laptop and 2-3 android cellphones*, enabling me max speed and connectivity on the wireless network. Ive a flat on the top floor and would require a *range of 25-30 ft* for the router to signal at full strength.

My *budget is very basic and minimum (1-1.5k)* and ive been told by the local networking guys that *TP Link* has good routers in the price bracket. A local vendor also suggested something from *buffalo* at the same price *(also with 3 year warranty!!!)* I was personally looking to go for D-Link earlier, before suggestion came in.

Please let me know the best options available as per my needs and also would i require a modem+router or just a wifi router? Would i also be able to share files among the devices hooked on to the router at fast speeds?

Kindly shed some light on this as ive gone through umpteen posts and was unable to figure out the differences and exact definitions of the basics in the networking world (I happen to be a very techno savvy guy, but 'twas all in vain here. )

Thank you...


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 10, 2013)

you need modem+router only for ADSL isp which use phone line to provide net(in India only bsnl,mtnl,airtel,reliance).go for tp-link WR841N.


----------



## breathslayer (Aug 11, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> you need modem+router only for ADSL isp which use phone line to provide net(in India only bsnl,mtnl,airtel,reliance).go for tp-link WR841N.



ohhk, thanks.....but i went to the local vendor in the morning and he suggested as i live in a 2bhk apartment, ill need a 300mbps router too, as the tp-link WR841N, that you suggested. But its around 2k locally and on the internet. I saw similar deals of 300mbps routers for sub 2k and they seemed interesting enough, one of them also having modem capabilities (which i could use universally if i ever switch to bsnl,mtnl,airtel or reliance). And the other one is a cloud router (sounds interesting, too).

_Asus RT-N12 LX 300Mbps Wireless Router - Asus: Flipkart.com_ for rs.1690

_TP-LINK TD-W8961ND 300Mbps ADSL2+ Wireless with ModemRouter - TP-LINK: Flipkart.com_ for rs.1880

_D-Link DIR-605L Wireless N300 Cloud Router - D-Link: Flipkart.com_


----------

